# Maccs system E-Ticket



## RodneyFarva

Does any one know if you can add more than 4 charges on a cititation using maccs or etickets. Just to save you the hassel of starting a whole new ticket just to include additional the charges?


----------



## Danusmc0321

No, 3 and speeding then done done onto the next one.


----------



## USAF286

You would think with the electronic format you would be able to add in additional charges. It’s definitely easier than the traditional hand written ticket but still would be helpful to have that option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

USAF286 said:


> You would think with the electronic format you would be able to add in additional charges. It’s definitely easier than the traditional hand written ticket but still would be helpful to have that option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could also print the criminal app + the citation right in your car.


----------



## EUPD377

Hey, it could be worse. Here in NC, our e-Citation program allows us to put up to 10 charges on a citation, however we are mandated by the Administrative Office of the Courts to only put two charges on each electronic citation. The reason? Paper citations only allowed for two charges each, and the state doesn’t want to lose out on the $193 in court costs they get per citation. So if I write one e-cite with 10 charges, the courts get $193. But if I write 5 cites with 2 charges each, the state makes $965 just in court costs.

It’s totally not a racket or anything.


----------



## RodneyFarva

EUPD377 said:


> Hey, it could be worse. Here in NC, our e-Citation program allows us to put up to 10 charges on a citation, however we are mandated by the Administrative Office of the Courts to only put two charges on each electronic citation. The reason? Paper citations only allowed for two charges each, and the state doesn’t want to lose out on the $193 in court costs they get per citation. So if I write one e-cite with 10 charges, the courts get $193. But if I write 5 cites with 2 charges each, the state makes $965 just in court costs.
> 
> It’s totally not a racket or anything.


Dude, drop a dime! Here let me start it for ya.

Dear Ethics Commission: (*fill in blank*)
Sincerely. 
Officer Anonymous.


----------



## USM C-2

Mississippi. One charge, one ticket. Two charges, two tickets. Three charges, three tickets. Plus, special DUI tickets just for DUI offenses. 

Plus a summons book for affidavits on misdemeanors.


----------



## Nhcop

Issue the cite then go to actions and continue citation and you can add more charges without putting the operator and vehicle info in again.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Are you using MACCS for this ?


----------



## USAF286

Nhcop said:


> Issue the cite then go to actions and continue citation and you can add more charges without putting the operator and vehicle info in again.


Will that allow you to add more than just 3 charges per citation or does that just generate a new citation for you with less work? Either way sounds like it helps, thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhcop

RodneyFarva said:


> Are you using MACCS for this ?


Yes


----------



## Nhcop

USAF286 said:


> Will that allow you to add more than just 3 charges per citation or does that just generate a new citation for you with less work? Either way sounds like it helps, thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will assign a second citation number but saves the hassle of entering everything again.


----------



## FAPD

Oh just quit fucking whining and do your jobs!!!!
Or stop CMVI Stops. "Oh Poopies! I can only do speeding + three!" Grow up and shut up!


----------



## Nhcop

FAPD said:


> Oh just quit fucking whining and do your jobs!!!!
> Or stop CMVI Stops. "Oh Poopies! I can only do speeding + three!" Grow up and shut up!


This guy must be fun to work with...


----------



## RodneyFarva

FAPD said:


> Oh just quit fucking whining and do your jobs!!!!
> Or stop CMVI Stops. "Oh Poopies! I can only do speeding + three!" Grow up and shut up!


I purposely scratch out the "Speed 90/17 90/18" box and write out in above space with a crayon. Then save the carbon paper.


----------



## USAF286

Nhcop said:


> This guy must be fun to work with...


Every department has one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

RodneyFarva said:


> I purposely scratch out the "Speed 90/17 90/18" box and write out in above space with a crayon. Then save the carbon paper.


Press hard, three copies...


----------



## Inspector71

Nhcop said:


> This guy must be fun to work with...


He's actually a funny guy! Lost FTO duty because he refused to sign off on "connected" person who later resigned anyway. He may still be grumpy about that.....


----------



## RodneyFarva

Thank you all for the feed back!
Now, does anyone know how to put emojis into you cite narrative?


----------

